# New BIG SCARY SHOW: ScareLA, Dick Terhune, New Giveaway, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 87

Ahh, August, the excitement builds as season approaches. Badger takes a trip out to Pasadena California to cover Scare LA, a growing haunt convention now in its third year. Never one at a loss for words, Badger brings us a body bag full of interviews, with Adam of Froggy’s Fog, the infamous Russ McKamey, the Decayed Brigade, Chris of Music for Haunts, author Kelly Allen, Jimmy Psycho, RoT Sponsor Necrotic Creations, LA Fear, Phantom Finder, Skull Shoppe, Spectral Illusions, and a wrap up with Dave of Scare LA.

The Roundtable of Terror keeps a fire extinguisher close by as the Voice From Hell, Dick Terhune, talks with the (g)hosts about Marketing and Social Media, and how to increase your numbers, this is a must hear for any haunt wanting to increase attendance.

Or next Gruesome Giveaway question is in the show and this time we are giving away the full size bloody fire axe, courtesy of Screamline Studios.

As an added bonus, hidden somewhere in the show is an “easter egg” from MHC, see if you can find it.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..The BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
Sinister Symphonies – The Hellfire Club
Music for Haunts – Church of Torment
Radio Cult – Saturday Night Double Feature

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Love all the shows. They really help the time fly by at work at night


----------

